# Loco goes off the track



## pelmizzzz69 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello.. Just finished my layout (Im using new Graham Farish 370-025A Ready To Run Starter Train Set). After around 2 weeks my locos front wheels started to go off the track on the left side - basicly, I start the train, it runs ok but after one or two rounds front goes off the track (just the front wheels and train continous to run), im not running train on full speed - im running it below middle speed, checked all track connections they are fine.. this is my first model train so I have absolutely no idea what could be the problem. can anyone please help> thank you

this is my layout:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMoi6Q6FYOI&feature=g-upl&context=G2634c42AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do they seem to jump in the same spot every time? Have you checked the gauge (width between flanges) on the wheels of your locomotive?


----------



## pelmizzzz69 (Jan 10, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Do they seem to jump in the same spot every time? Have you checked the gauge (width between flanges) on the wheels of your locomotive?



thats the thing - I cant spot where it jumps off because layout is built in tv stand, basicly I can see the front of layout only and bit behind tv stand. and the width seems to be the same on the wheels...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You probably have something in the tunnel, ballast or a loose rail connector. Chances are your engine is fine, it was fine before. Maybe part of the scenery fell in there. You'll need access anyway. Your track will eventually get dirty and will need to be cleaned.


----------



## pelmizzzz69 (Jan 10, 2012)

Xnats said:


> You probably have something in the tunnel, ballast or a loose rail connector. Chances are your engine is fine, it was fine before. Maybe part of the scenery fell in there. You'll need access anyway. Your track will eventually get dirty and will need to be cleaned.


I can access tunnel,didn't see anything there, will check again tomorrow in daylight, will let you know.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I had the same problem on my little 2x4 layout. From the looks of your video, you probably have ballast on or against the inside rail somewhere and the front axel is picking that point. I'd go around the layout and check both side of the inside rails for ballast that is above the level of the ties. That's where mine were going off the track. You have ballast above the rails in a few places on your layout. Good Luck!


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with all of the advise given above. However if after you have checked out all of the above suggestions, and it still does it, than at the spot where it does this at, try banking the track a little with the outside of it just a tad higher than the inside. This is done with a little piece of card stock folded in half and placed under the outer edge. There are times when doing something like this will make all the difference.

Routerman


----------



## pelmizzzz69 (Jan 10, 2012)

jzrouterman said:


> I agree with all of the advise given above. However if after you have checked out all of the above suggestions, and it still does it, than at the spot where it does this at, try banking the track a little with the outside of it just a tad higher than the inside. This is done with a little piece of card stock folded in half and placed under the outer edge. There are times when doing something like this will make all the difference.
> 
> Routerman


Finally fixed the problem,it was really silly, I checked everything written above, nothing, then finally discovered where it goes of the track - it was right before tunnel - on the outside there was a tree too close to the track and loco was touching the tree and then it went off, because layout is in tv stand it was difficult to spot that... Thank you all for support.

One more question: I have oval track and when train reaches straight pieces it slows down, is it because maybe straight bits I have different brand? All connections seems fine and I cleaned the track as well but the same, and in the beginning it was fine as you can see in video, any thoughts? Thank you.....


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad you found and fixed the first problem with the tree. The only hing I can think of, for the engine to slow down in the straights are the wheels need cleaning. As the scales go down in size they are more prone to dust and other small particles, since contact points are smaller. You could also try the engine itself and if it is fine maybe one of the cars need a look at.


----------

